
Rewriting our whole WebRTC stack in C across 3 platforms - nevyn
https://lookback.io/blog/introducing-cloud-recording
======
nevyn
I’ve long been a proponent for rewriting rather than slowly iteratively
fixing, once you’re at a certain level of technical debt. The success of this
project really strengthens this idea for me, and I’m really really happy with
the result!

Also, writing stuff in C in this day and age feels pretty great.

